

Paymate joins Paypal in irritating indie game developers - Schwolop
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/02/28/todays-anti-game-rotters-are-paymate/

======
Schwolop
See also [http://seethroughstudios.com/2012/02/28/and-now-paymate-
have...](http://seethroughstudios.com/2012/02/28/and-now-paymate-have-closed-
out-account/) for the dev's version of events.

